# Python no spill clean and fill system



## RICHARD_STUDEBAKER (Mar 19, 2009)

Can anyone give me an idea on how to keep tubing line dry. I'm sick of trying to clean the mold or maybe it'd alage build up out of the line, it's about 4 yrs old and I have about 60' of tubing to reach all of my tanks.


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

We had this problem with our short tank siphons and found that running hot tap water through the hoses when done using them prevented mold and algae build-up at least until the next weekly use. Whether this is practical with a long hose I couldn't tell you but it worked for our short ones.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

i want ot buy a pythin but i'm worried it wont work with my taps... i assume they ahve to be threaded..... Does it have an attachemnt o take female or male, or is it basicaly the same way you put a garden hose on.


----------



## RICHARD_STUDEBAKER (Mar 19, 2009)

The Python has the adapter with it to be able to hook up to your faucet. The adapter is plastic, but the do sell a brass adapter which would. Be recommended.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

Richard,

How often are you using it? And where are you storing it?

If it's in direct sunlight or something... then that would cause algae I guess, but I doubt that's what it is and it's probably mold.

I haven't had any issues, but mine also get's used weekly, so I don't think it's ever sitting long enough for mold to develop.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

RICHARD_STUDEBAKER said:


> Can anyone give me an idea on how to keep tubing line dry. I'm sick of trying to clean the mold or maybe it'd alage build up out of the line, it's about 4 yrs old and I have about 60' of tubing to reach all of my tanks.


Are you on a well? We're on chlorinated municipal water, so the filling process kills most of what's in there. Try coiling it in big loose coils, and hang it somewhere with lots of ventilation.

-Ryan


----------



## RICHARD_STUDEBAKER (Mar 19, 2009)

EDOUTHIRT, thanks for the advice I've been using it for about 4yrs and store it under my tank coiled in a 5gal bucket so it is in the dark 6 days out of the week, so I,m not to sure what's up with it. My fish are fine it has been like this for around 2yrs I just don't like the way it look that's all.

Ryan thanks for the input also.


----------



## RICHARD_STUDEBAKER (Mar 19, 2009)

EDOUTHIRT by the way did you figure anything out with your bio wheels.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

*RICHARD_STUDEBAKER*

No, not yet... marineland got back to me and gave me the generic "clean the arms and cups... make sure there is not restricted flow" stuff even though I explicitly told them I did all of that. I replied back and asked them specifically about the open slit in mine... waiting to hear what they have to say.

I am going to post the response on the other thread once I get it.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

RICHARD_STUDEBAKER said:


> EDOUTHIRT, thanks for the advice I've been using it for about 4yrs and store it under my tank coiled in a 5gal bucket so it is in the dark 6 days out of the week, so I,m not to sure what's up with it. My fish are fine it has been like this for around 2yrs I just don't like the way it look that's all.


That's exactly the problem! :wink:

Mold likes damp, dark, and stagnant. Big loose coils, light, and ventilation will really help keep the gack from growing. Though I think it's harmless.

-Ryan


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

I hang mine up in the laundry room and I use the porter that is made to hang the python and it is hung loose and in an open area.. :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

i really want ot get oen of these, so expensive though

i ahve sen the diy ones... not a fan.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

I paid 30.00 for a 25ft.python..And if you ever need them longer they sell extension hoses..If there is anyway possible to get one of these, Get it. They are worth every penny you spend..It makes fish cleaning a pleasure instead of a big obnoxious job.. :dancing:


----------



## Markolodeon (Nov 4, 2007)

I always flush mine with warm to hottish water for a solid five minutes before each use. I haven't lost a fish in I can't remember when, so it must be killing off any nasty mold or parasites. And I use the 50 foot versions of both the Python and the recently introduced Aqueon water changer (love both).

The next step for me is to get a pump from Home Depot and empty tanks out onto the lawn. Then there's no water wasted just going down the drain and in theory the grass should be happy. Winter is another story, but there would still be the bonus of not having to run the faucet to create the siphon.


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

I recently picked up a 25ft python for $17.00 + brass adapter for $1.50 and 2 - 20ft extensions $5.90 ea from my local PETSMART. The tags on the shelves said they we on clearance sale and the person at the register said they are no longer going to be stocking this item.


----------



## RICHARD_STUDEBAKER (Mar 19, 2009)

That's a fantastic price for that unit I'm going to stop by petsmart on my way home from work and see what they have left. I suppose it can't hurt to have some back up parts for that kind of price you just can't beat it.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

I prefer the aqueon water changer from petsmart. The pumps on pythons suck royally. I've had 3 or 4 break in a few short years. My aqueon has been going for 1.5 years without a problem, plus it has a convenient toggle switch to change direction rather than the twist lock.

You can get an adapter for any faucet at your local hardware store. Take the outside thread cover of your faucet to the store, and ask to get something to fit that threading(if cover is female threads, your adapter should have female threads to hook to faucet, and vice versa)

you want an adapter to hook from those threads to a garden hose(that is the threading for these adapaters. In the summer, I hook my aqueon to the garden hose outside(can hook to hose, doesn't have to be "upright" like on spigot).


----------



## s.shamoon (Feb 16, 2009)

I just used my python for the first time today, but I had some problems with the sucking power. It seemed like there wasn't enough suction to pull waste into the tube.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

s.shamoon said:


> I just used my python for the first time today, but I had some problems with the sucking power. It seemed like there wasn't enough suction to pull waste into the tube.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?


Either water pressure is too low(turn both hot and cold water on to start) or hose is too long. In an old house with bad water pressure I had to cut the hose down to the perfect length that it didn't dip all the way down to the floor. Most places have plenty of pressure, but sometimes you have to reduce the resistance cutting hose when necessary.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

agreed on sucking power... i finally just ran the hose only (not connected to sink) out the window which is close and lets the hose hang down for more pressure.. and use the rest for fill only


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

I to prefer the Aqueon pump...feels like a much sturdier design over the PYTHON/LEES twist to lock design and Aqueon's lever makes the suction power greater since there is little to no vacuum leak over the twist style pumps. Gravity has lots to do with the suction power since the siphon only helps to start the drain process. The suction power would increase if the sink sits lower than the tanks water level.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Maybe try dumping a little vinigar thruogh it when done using, would not hurt for it to have a little left in when stored to keep anything from growing.


----------

